# GENERAL FORUM > THE ANABOLIC LOUNGE - Off Topic Discussion >  Future Mr. Olympia

## drummerofgod87

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wiiXggr6ZE&NR=1

----------


## firmechicano831

he's a bad ass. LOL

----------

